# Clovelly Weds 9th AM



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't resist a return visit - maybe the rats have grown fatter (and longer over Xmas).

I'll be aiming for a 5am launch (or maybe just before). Anyone care to join me ?


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

cant make it tomorrow mate, but am keen on a mid weeker pre-work session soon.

hope you get amongst them ..... has been dead quiet all around sydney lately


----------

